# Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 Restoration



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 Restoration*

Hello,
I picked up a Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 10" Table Saw for 400 dollars today, an excellent deal.























































As you can see from the pictures, it isn't in perfect condition but that will soon be changed. My goal is to make the saw look just as good as when it rolled off the factory floor. It will take a lot of work, but it'll be worth it. This saw will be my family heirloom.
The quality of this saw is amazing. On the upper part of the base, the cast iron is 5/8" thick! The phrase "they don't make them like they used to" comes to mind. The saw was made before 63'. The base design is evidence of that.

There is one flaw; a crack in the left extension wing.










I'm really not too concerned about it but I'd like to get it fixed. It does not affect the performance of the saw in any way. I plan on having it brazed. My grandfather is a retired machinist and most likely knows how to do this. I also know quite a few welders.

The motor is 2HP 3 Phase. I plan to convert my power using a VFD or replace the motor with a 3 or 5HP single phase. It all depends on what's available used when I get the money. If I replace the motor, I can use the 3Phase motor with a static converter on a drum sander I plan on building.

The saw will be completely mobile. The outfeed table will be a folding type with two legs, the machine will be on a Shop Fox Super Heavy-Duty Mobile Base and the extension table will be on a Shop Fox Extension Kit.

To do list:
-Biesemeyer Fence and Rails electroplated with white
-Cabinet painted with hammered green paint
-Extension table
-Outfeed table
-Rust removed from table
-Dust collection optimized
-Fix the crack in the extension wing
-Purchase shop fox mobile bases

It will approximately take 2-3 months. I give it that deadline due to a short in the cash department and the lack of proper painting area. Damned snow and rain.

Hopefully that covers everything. I'll keep updating this blog series as the saw progresses.


----------



## deleteme (Apr 7, 2011)

timbit2006 said:


> *Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 Restoration*
> 
> Hello,
> I picked up a Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 10" Table Saw for 400 dollars today, an excellent deal.
> ...


Great Score! I'll be following your blog to see project progress. Good Luck!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

timbit2006 said:


> *Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 Restoration*
> 
> Hello,
> I picked up a Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 10" Table Saw for 400 dollars today, an excellent deal.
> ...


A tank of a saw! Really nice. It looks like that crack is on the left wing (?); shouldn't be much of a big deal. I can't wait to see this one.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

timbit2006 said:


> *Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 Restoration*
> 
> Hello,
> I picked up a Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 10" Table Saw for 400 dollars today, an excellent deal.
> ...


Bertha, the crack is on the left wing which is why it isn't a big deal. Regardless of its location, I'd like to get it brazed to prevent the crack from becoming larger.

I might scrap the electroplated paint on the fence and rails. I'd imagine the paint would rub off anyways. I think I have a can of white Krylon or Rust-O-Leum spray in my shop.

As far as the colour, I've read that Hammerite Mid-Green is a very close match. I also read they've discontinued it.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

timbit2006 said:


> *Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 Restoration*
> 
> Hello,
> I picked up a Wadkin Bursgreen AGS10 10" Table Saw for 400 dollars today, an excellent deal.
> ...


I've primed the Biesemeyer Fence and Rails. When I wake up tomorrow I will be painting them with a white semi-gloss. The cabinet should hopefully be painted on Friday. The problem is finding the paint. I'm going to call a bunch of places tomorrow.
I'm going to be removing the trunnion to paint it. While the trunnion is removed, I can drill and tap the holes for the dust shroud.

I've found another item that needs attention. The drive belts are worn. They are cracked in multiple places. I wouldn't be surprised if they are the original belts. There's three of them and they are about 1' long. I'm going to replace them with the Power Twist Link belt.

I'll be making a new blog entry tomorrow after the rails are painted.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Fence and Rails*

Hello,
This is part two of my restoration blog series.
Progress has been made, enough to warrant an update.










The fence and rails have been painted. There is one coat of Tremclad Professional Rust Primer and one coat of Tremclad Professional White Semi-Gloss. Out of the two cans I had hoped to get at least two coats. As it turns out, one 756(?)mL can equals one side of the fence and rails. I have to wait 48 hours now until I can apply another coat. One can should do it.

I was talking to someone about brazing and he told me I needed an Acetylene torch and a brazing rod. I thought my father had an Acetylene torch, but it turns out it was a Propane torch. My grandpa most likely will have one, I'll have to wait until Sunday to see.
I'd really like to get it fixed as the crack is making in the direction of the edge. If it goes further, there's going to be a chunk missing out of the table!
Can anyone tell me the average price of a table saw re-machining? Google is doing nothing to help.










I've managed to get the old dust chute out. I spent about 10 minutes looking for some fasteners, turns out it was just sitting in there. I took a hammer and began smashing the particleboard until it broke and was small enough to fit through the opening.



















I've also cleaned the table with 400 grit wet/dry paper and Mineral Spirits. It works very nicely as the pictures show.

*To do list:*
-Biesemeyer Fence and Rails re-painted *-70% Complete*
-Cabinet painted with hammered green paint
-Extension table
-Outfeed table
-Rust removed from table *-Complete* 
-Dust collection optimized
-Dust shroud designed and built
-Extension wing crack repaired
-Purchase shop fox mobile bases

That concludes this blog post. Thanks for reading!


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

timbit2006 said:


> *Fence and Rails*
> 
> Hello,
> This is part two of my restoration blog series.
> ...


-Biesemeyer Fence and Rails re-painted -*Completed*
I've another two coats totaling three on the rails and four on the fence.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

timbit2006 said:


> *Fence and Rails*
> 
> Hello,
> This is part two of my restoration blog series.
> ...


She looks like a real beast of a saw there. Now i see how the mineral spirits worked … well done.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Outfeed and Extensions*

Hello,
I haven't made any progress on the saw itself since my last post, but I have made some significant planning progress.














































I've been having some fun(By fun, I mean wringing the ideas out of my brain.) with Sketchup. I took every dimension from the saw and started designing my Outfeed and Extension tables.

The outfeed table is a folding type. It has a permanent 12" section with a 24" folding section. I was planning on having a 4' outfeed table but my saw is very short in comparison with others. It's only 33 1/8" tall! There should be three braces on the fixed section which rest on the 2" angle iron but I didn't bother putting them in Sketchup 'else my brain would be fried. The legs will be folding using hardware from Rockler.

The extension table is very straightforward.

The tops will be 3/4" MDF with laminate on top and solid birch edging.
The frame is 3/4" Birch plywood-as many plies as possible.

The outfeed table was largely inspired by Jim Becker's Folding Outfeed Table System.
http://sawsndust.com/p-outfeed.htm
My changes are minor, but I feel they improve from the original design both stylistically and functionally.

I also took two pictures of the rails and fence mounted.



















If there was one thing I would change, it'd be either using Bondo on the fence or removing all the old paint before painting it. The bumps and dents are visible.

Look forward to my next update, which should have some physical progress.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

timbit2006 said:


> *Outfeed and Extensions*
> 
> Hello,
> I haven't made any progress on the saw itself since my last post, but I have made some significant planning progress.
> ...


Nice work on the Sketchup. Your saw is looking good too. My concern on the fence would be the sides where the side boards will be mounted. If they aren't smooth that could put your fence out a little (unless they are adjustable of course).


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

timbit2006 said:


> *Outfeed and Extensions*
> 
> Hello,
> I haven't made any progress on the saw itself since my last post, but I have made some significant planning progress.
> ...


Wow this is great, and some great work with Sketch-up!!!!


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

timbit2006 said:


> *Outfeed and Extensions*
> 
> Hello,
> I haven't made any progress on the saw itself since my last post, but I have made some significant planning progress.
> ...


Thanks for the compliments on my Sketchup skills, even though it did tak me all of Friday night and a Saturday morning plus a whole week of rest time brainstorming.

Stefang,
I have not checked the fence itself for flatness and I don't think it was meant to be perfectly flat. When you install the faceplates(Or whatever they're called) you shim the fence so it is flat. On the picture you can see some tape left on the left side of the fence which I did not bother to remove. I tried not to paint that side.


----------



## tyvekboy (Feb 24, 2010)

timbit2006 said:


> *Outfeed and Extensions*
> 
> Hello,
> I haven't made any progress on the saw itself since my last post, but I have made some significant planning progress.
> ...


Hi Tyrone.

Thanks for the comment on my Fold-Down Outfeed Table. The reason why I liked this design for my shop is that legs on the floor somtimes get in the way. My table is beefy ( two 3/4 inch MDF sheets stuck together) and seems to be sturdy enough to serve as an assembly table.

Nice table saw restoration.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

timbit2006 said:


> *Outfeed and Extensions*
> 
> Hello,
> I haven't made any progress on the saw itself since my last post, but I have made some significant planning progress.
> ...


I now have the money to get the VFD.
I'm getting the VFD from Dealers Industrial Equipment due to Factorymation being out of stock and arrival date is to be determined.
http://dealerselectric.com/item.asp?PID=737
I am ordering the 32mm NO and NC pushbuttons from Factorymation as Dealers Industrial Equipment doesn't sell pushbuttons. There's one local place I'm going to check out that specializes in machine repair. They tend to be overpriced though, but I think the shipping might cause the local place to be a better deal.


----------



## timbit2006 (Jan 6, 2012)

timbit2006 said:


> *Outfeed and Extensions*
> 
> Hello,
> I haven't made any progress on the saw itself since my last post, but I have made some significant planning progress.
> ...


I have the VFD with me. It certainly is bigger than I expected but that's no worry. I've figured a way to mount it on the left side of the saw using 1/4" metal(Whatever my grandfather has.) and bending the end of it so there's about 3/4" between the side of the VFD and the saw. As the cast iron on the top half of the base is 1/2" thick I'm going to tap threads into it and bolt straight to it.

I still have yet to order the UMHW faceplates from Peachtree. I'm going to give them a call on Saturday and order it. Why can't every site have an easy ship to Canada option?

I have decided I'm going to hold off on painting the saw until the summer as I have some jobs coming up(Doctors station).

That's it for now. I have to work Saturday so I'll hopefully have the saw running by Monday.


----------

